# wierd tiger barb behavior...



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

okay i have 5 tiger barbs and 2 albino tiger barbs, together with 2 emerald cories, 1 fiddler crab,...///anyway the 2 albinos arent gettig along with the tigers///i used to have an albino that swam like the tigers about a year ago with the exact same tigers...but they dont get along











srry about not showing the albinos but theyre hiding in the back on the ground 

other than that what do you think ???


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

In my experince with tiger barbs, they constantly are fighting for position within the school. Usually that just comes as some pecking and chasing each other around. But on occasion it gets pretty serious, usually when top position is being fought for. I can't speak for yours but my tiger barbs will approach the other and lean down spreading the fins, then dart around the other as they peck at each other. Iv'e seen several times after a fish loses the top (or one of the top) spots in the heirachy of the school that it will become depressed and hide, or not want to be with the school for a few days, or even weeks depending on the temperment of the fish. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Give them some time to reconcile and they should be back to thier playful selves in no time . Hope that helps!

T.C.


----------

